# Scottish Boarder



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

cannae mean cannot? so sweet. i wish i spoke similiar to my roots...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah tt88, your translation is correct - I will need to calm down my Scottish when on here!!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

no need to put a lid on it. just be ready to deliver some explanations!


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Sorry but I just have to ask, ever try going down a mountain with a kilt?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Sorry but I just have to ask, ever try going down a mountain with a kilt?


I have never done it bt I was once in Tignes, France with a buddy that went through the park wearing a kilt. He was a major hit with the ladies!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

only thought of snowboarding with a kilt makes me laugh
too bad you cannot do it in canada, because you will arrive with frozen balls


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Chunk Dawz said:


> I have never done it bt I was once in Tignes, France with a buddy that went through the park wearing a kilt. He was a major hit with the ladies!!


Awesome, Awesome to the max, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Chunk Dawz said:


> I will need to calm down my Scottish when on here!!


och! you'll nae need to calm your language anymore than you'd have to quit eating nips and tatties!

i can understand you and i am english! give these northern americans some culture and keep up the good work ya wee bairn!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Wait a minute:laugh: U tryin to say Americans like me are not up to snuff on scottish culture.. Well let me put that to bed right now
> 
> When it comes to Glascow Scotland and the kilt there is only one person u need to know of...


Roddy Piper, someone allegedly made famous by his particpation in the AMERICAN 'sport' (NOT a sport) of Wrestling.

Roddy Piper, born April 17, 1954 in Saskatoon, CANADA and raised in Winnipeg CANADA.

He now lives in Oregon AMERICA and it is doubtful as to whether he has ever even visited Scotland....

His latest claim to fame tho, is being filmed smoking a bong in public.... so i can see why you think he is righteous.

and so yes, your choice by which you find fact (and 'snuff') consipire to make you look feckless once more. bravo. :laugh:


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

And so the stereotype of Americans is confirmed...culture is the WWF.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Rowdy didn't act in the WWF? Funny, as a kid I watched him in the WWF...When I was a kid...child...not a grownup..get the picture? :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

No one except you and little children care.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Umm, I'll take pandas over greasy roid monsters rolling all over each other any day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> WHAT!!!! he's not from scottland Ohhh come on...next thing u know your gonna tell me pro wrestling is fake:laugh:
> 
> Ya gotta love the rowdy one
> 
> BTW I thought of you last two weeks. Did u know the WWE was in the UK for the past two weeks. I think they were very near your home town. Did u go??? come on admit it you like it...did u go


Spot on MPD, the WWE was in Glasgow last week. I think Kane was there but not sure who else. Bit old for that stuff now but I do remember going to see the WWF about 15 years ago. Think my Brett the Hitman Hart sponge hand and cool shades are in the attic somewhere!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> och! you'll nae need to calm your language anymore than you'd have to quit eating nips and tatties!
> 
> i can understand you and i am english! give these northern americans some culture and keep up the good work ya wee bairn!


Rab C - what a legend!!!!!
Good to see that there's someone else from this side of the big pond on the forum!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

but you are one of the bad guys MPD.

i went to see WWF once.... not last week, but in my teenage years.... and even then it was only coz a class mate had a spare ticket.

it was funny coz the people sat next to me, had gone to see the wrestling the day before too (serious 'roid freak junkies i guess?) and were complaining that not only did the bouts all have the exact same results, but the choreography of every hold and throw was identical too.

quite a way for them to suffer the end of the illusion huh? one thing that wasn't planned for tho, was when someone lofted an unopened can of pepsi at Andre the Giant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

One of my mates did a English essay on the WWF back in school - it was bloody hillarious!!!


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

Chunk Dawz said:


> Yeah tt88, your translation is correct - I will need to calm down my Scottish when on here!!


what?!

calm down the scottish!?

hells no, man, if anything, step that shiet up!.... haha, welcome :wave: when are you planning on going to whistler? I wanna go again in April to end my season.


----------

